# To Drill or not to drill



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, I apologize for my noobish questions. I'm still working on my first salt water aquarium and want to make sure I do things right.

I'm trying to decide whether to drill this tank or not. I'll probably be taking it to a lfs to get it drilled (i have zero experience drilling a tank).

The reason I'm thinking of drilling the tank is because I've heard too many horror stories about the overflow siphon failing, and the tank overflowing. Other than not having to worry about an overflowing tank, is there any other benefits to drilling a tank? Also, are there any cons to drilling a tank?

I also saw some youtube videos showing two holes drilled for the overflow, one acting as the backup in case the main gets clogged. Is it really necessary to get two holes drilled? Does it really matter how high/low in the corner it gets drilled?


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

drill! always drill tanks. those siphon overflows are terrible imho. as for drilling them yourself, its really easy. use a medium speed. keep it wet while drilling. make sure the tank isnt tempered!!! i have even reamed out holes because i didnt have a large enough bit and it still didnt break.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you usually have a backup hole? the place i found charges per hole drilled.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

drill and have a sump!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

definitely getting sump. any advice on how to do the plumbing?

Also, how much light does the macro algae in a sump need?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

lots of light. when it looks bright, add more.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i recommended doing hard pluming because its a lot neater and yo can tweak it in more to your liking.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

You don't NEED a back up hole ( I don't have one) but if you have the chance, do it- I can't see it as lost money.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

2 holes will give you piece of mind, 3 is even better.... have a read through this: http://www.beananimal.com/projects/silent-and-fail-safe-aquarium-overflow-system.aspx

You can modify the "Bean Animal" by having only 2 drains/2 holes and you get a "Herbie" style overflow. This is what I have. It is dead silent.

Here is a good wright-up on the Herbie:

http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/my-herbie-overflow-write-up-pics-beware-60239.html

I would strongly suggest this system....


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

How do i know if the glass is tempered glass? The previous owner wasn't sure because he bought it from someone else as well


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Polarized sunglasses or a polarizing lens from a camera.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

what do you mean? how do i use polarized sunglasses to determine if the glass is tempered or not?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

thinkshane said:


> what do you mean? how do i use polarized sunglasses to determine if the glass is tempered or not?


It will look all crazy. I find it works better in sunlight.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I think mine is just regular glass, cus i didn't see anything crazy. I'll check again when there's sunlight.

One last question. I've found the herbie method can be done with both, so I'm wondering is it better to drill the back or the bottom of the aquarium?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Drill it.  

(Because if a job is not worth doing right, then it's not worth doing at all.) 

Bottom or back drilling depends on how and where your tank will sit on its stand and against what type of wall. For most people it's just a matter of preference. I prefer bottom because it's cleaner and allows my tank to be right up against the wall.

I have 2 holes drilled: one for an 1-1/2" overflow drain and the other for my 3/4" return line. Use Durso overflow.

Good luck!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

welcome back kevin ,nice to see u back on the site man 
cheers


----------

